

A New Perl.org (Redesigned) - _giu
http://www.perl.org/

======
mbrubeck
Finally it has an easy-to-find explanation of Perl 5 vs Perl 6 that newcomers
can understand:

<http://www.perl.org/dev.html>

------
there
those fonts don't look too well on mac os/firefox:

<http://imgur.com/R75yG.png>

~~~
nixme
Looks like they're using sIFR. Maybe you have flash or javascript disabled?

------
Semiapies
Nice, but a little heavy on the dark blue.

------
IonicWalrus
Looks fantastic!

